# doggy diapers?



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

Hey guys,

Our girl should be coming into heat anytime now, and I've never had a female dog before, so I'm not quite sure what to expect. Should I get some doggy diapers handy? She will be spayed after this heat, so we really don't need any long term stuff. Where do you even find diapers if I need them?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Most pet stores with carry them. Some call the Bitches Britches.


----------



## lmkersnick (Jul 10, 2007)

So, I have to ask, since Bailey is 6 mo. old today -- are we better off getting her spayed now, or should we wait until after her first heat? 
Our other GSD, Mitzi, started her first heat the weekend before she was scheduled to be spayed - at 6 mo. Bailey's breeder said her females tend to have their first heat a little later, maybe around 8 months? 
And the fact that she's starting basic obedience classes next week (she just passed the AKC STAR classes this week!) -- would I have to watch the timing on her spaying? We'll have 6 weeks of classes (with a week off for Labor Day), then hopefully her CGC classes (4 weeks).


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

We have a friend that uses little boys briefs with sanitary liners. Just put the tail through the fly. With our female we just keep her crated in the house. She keeps everything pretty clean herself. 

Our female didn't go into heat until 10 months. Because we work our dogs I don't like to spay or neuter until after 2 years. And then you can just schedule it when you know you have a week or two of no classes. 

From what I recall from our last spayed female is that she was feeling pretty good after a day or two but I can't remember how long we had to restrict her activity.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Our girl was 5 when she was spayed, that's when we acquired her. She bounced back pretty quickly, but as I recall she was restricted from jumping and strenuous exercise for about ten days. Nowadays a lot of vets are offering laparascopic (sp?) surgery for spays - it's more expensive, but the incision is tiny, and the recovery time is generally 50% less then the old more invasive kind. That's the way I would go! 
Our girls have all been adopted or rescues, and with the exception of the 5 year old gal, have already been "fixed" when they have come home with us. There seems to be a growing consensus however that the hormones should be given time to do their work before spaying, so that the dog has a chance to mature, not just sexually, but physically and emotionally - so if I had to make that decision I'd probably wait until around 2.......

_____________________________________________________
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------

